# Erpresser-Trojaner WannaCry: Was wir über die weltweite Attacke wissen – und was nicht



## sascha (15 Mai 2017)

*Der Erpresser-Trojaner WannaCry hat in den vergangenen Tagen weltweit mehr als 200.000 Computer und Systeme lahmgelegt. Was ist das für ein Trojaner? Wie funktioniert er, und wer ist für die Attacke verantwortlich? Was wir bisher über den WannaCry-Angriff wissen – und was nicht.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2017/0...-weltweite-attacke-wissen-und-was-nicht-10543


----------



## jupp11 (18 Mai 2017)

https://www.heise.de/security/meldu...f-3715883.html?wt_mc=rss.security.beitrag.rdf


> *Der Krypto-Trojaner WannaCry hat jede Menge Schaden angerichtet, seinen Entwicklern aber wohl nicht den erhofften Reichtum beschert. Was wir aus der Angriffswelle lernen können und wer eine Mitschuld trägt, diskutieren wir in einer neuen #heiseshow.*
> 
> Vergangenes Wochenende sorgte der Krypto-Trojaner WannaCry weltweit für verzweifelte Reaktionen und hektische Gegenmaßnahmen: Unter Ausnutzung öffentlich gewordener NSA-Tools befiel er ungepatchte Windows-Rechner und verschlüsselte wichtige Dokumente. Für deren Freigabe sollten die Opfer zahlen. Betroffen waren vor allem Unternehmen und dort so unterschiedliche Systeme wie die Anzeigetafeln der Deutschen Bahn oder die IT in Krankenhäusern. Sicher auch weil Microsoft schnell noch neue Patches bereitstellte, blieb eine befürchtete zweite Welle an Infektionen am Montag weitgehend aus.


----------



## jupp11 (20 Mai 2017)

https://www.heise.de/security/meldu...t-3719145.html?wt_mc=rss.security.beitrag.rdf


> Nach aktuellen Zahlen von Kaspersky hat sich der Erpressungstrojaner WannaCry fast ausschließlich über Windows-7-Versionen verbreitet. Die Infektionsrate bei Windows XP sei irrelevant, schrieb Costin Raiu, Chef des "Global Research and Analysis Team" von Kaspersky Lab.
> Rund 98 Prozent aller infizierten Rechner laufen demzufolge unter Windows 7 – mutmaßlich ohne das eingespielte Sicherheits-Patch MS17-010.


----------

